# PDF to JPG



## Nino (19. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ca. 40 pdf-dateien die ich jeweils in Bilder umwandeln möchte. Gibts da eine leichte Methode um diese Dateien alle auf einmal umzuwandeln?
Jede Pdf enthält eine Seite.


----------



## akrite (19. November 2005)

...spontan fällt mir nur BCL Freebird, ein PlugIn für Acrobat, ein - ob das sich allerdings batchen läßt, weiß ich nicht. Ich benutze dieses PlugIn nur sehr selten, läuft aber gut. Es müßte aber noch mehr 3rd-Party-Tools geben, die PDFs in Bitmaps konvertiert - btw, wenn Du Photoshop ab Version 6 hast, müßte das auch gehen, denn Photoshop kann PDFs importieren und da müßte es eine Möglichkeit geben, die Dokumente in JPEGs zu konvertieren.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Nino (19. November 2005)

Ja mit Photoshop geht es schon aber kann man das nicht automatisieren damit ich nicht jede Datei einzeln reinladen und abspeichern muss?

Edit:
Und wie schauts damit aus mehrere PSD dateien als JPG abzuspeichern ohne jede PSD einzeln zu öffnen?


----------



## akrite (19. November 2005)

....ääääh, wie man kann mit Photoshop nichts automatisieren ? Natürlich kann man ! Du kannst doch die Arbeitsschritte aufzeichnen und dann auf alle PDFs anwenden !

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Nino (20. November 2005)

Kannst du mir auch erklären wie ich da genau vorgehen muss?


----------



## akrite (20. November 2005)

...welche Version von Photoshop hast Du denn ?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Nino (20. November 2005)

Version 7.0


----------



## schutzgeist (20. November 2005)

Passende Aktion erstellen (findest du unter Fenster > Aktionen)
Das was du machst als Aktion speichern und die dann in der Stapelverarbeitung angeben (Datei > Automatisieren > Stapelverarbeitung)


----------

